# error?



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 4, 2008)

not sure if its a problem with the forum or just my computer
but this
IPB WARNING [2] array_map() [function.array-map]: Argument #2 should be an array (Line: 17 of /sources/global_functions.php)
shows up before GBAtemp shows up


----------



## dafatkid27 (Jun 4, 2008)

I think we're being Dugg to death.

http://digg.com/gaming_news/URGENT_MESSAGE...fe_is_in_danger


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 4, 2008)

weird. now that same message is at the top of GBAtemp.


----------



## JPH (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah, no doubt it's because of the Digg shit.
It should die down in a few hours, though.


----------



## SkH (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah I got these messages in the morning too.


----------

